# SH Deleted by Author



## Gray Sage (Apr 12, 2004)

Deleted.


----------



## Gray Sage (Apr 12, 2004)

Deleted.


----------



## Gray Sage (Apr 13, 2004)

Deleted.


----------



## drnuncheon (Apr 13, 2004)

3 posts, total...in the past 3 days...all on this story hour. Now that's dedication!  Looking forward to more.

Is this picking up in the middle of a campaign, or did your PCs start at high levels?


----------



## Gray Sage (Apr 14, 2004)

Deleted.


----------



## leel (Apr 16, 2004)

*wow!*

I generally only read a few stories on the board, seps, destan, and piratecat. Thought i would try a new one out and i am more than pleased that i picked this one. keep it going, i am really enjoying the writing style and the multiple view points. Is there any plans for the characters stats to be introduced into a rogues gallery thread?


----------



## Gray Sage (Apr 16, 2004)

Deleted.


----------



## leel (Apr 19, 2004)

*Class!*

An update just for me!, i am touched ;P

but seriously, another great update, and you got me hooked. Keep up the good work, i will try and come up with some intelligent questions when i get 5 minutes.


----------



## Fimmtiu (Apr 20, 2004)

Good stuff, Grey Sage! How long has this campaign been running, in real time?


----------



## skullsmurfer (Apr 20, 2004)

I love the story so far.  I have always wanted to play a dragon knight and I am happy to see one playing roast the baddie.  I am also impressed by your palladins and clerics. I am looking forward to your next post.


----------



## Derulbaskul (Apr 24, 2004)

Gray Sage,

I just wanted to say you have another fan. I'm really enjoying this and hope you keep up the good work.


----------

